# What is the best essential oil or combo?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It seems like what I have read regarding the use of essential oils for mite control utilizes wintergreen more often than others. I use a combo of spearmint and lemongrass oil. I haven't had mite problems, but I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the oils, or it's just luck. 
BTW, in your geographical area, what are your main honey plants?


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I've never tried wintergreen or peppermint, but I've been using thymol for three seasons with no problems. I use Apiguard, which comes as a gel. Just watch the temperature, and apply it at times when its neither too hot mor too cold.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use wintergreen. I haven't tried anything else so I can't compare it. I use it in syrup in the spring in combination with FGMO on the top bars and have and good luck with that. I'm wishing I had used it this fall, because the mites are back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Speeking for myself Food Grade Mineral Oil (FGMO) has worked best for me. The fogger was alittle pricey, but it pays for it's self in less that a year. Depending on how many hives you have.

I have used essential oils but have smelled honey that had been contaminated with it. It's not somthing you would want to eat, after you smell it.

Billy Bob


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

You could try small cell, but you'd need something to tide you over while you were regressing them. Speaking personally, I'd far rather use essential oils than fluvalinate, as I don't see that you'd ever get it out of the wax. Regression is hell, but its soon over.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i've used wintergreen in grease patties.peppermint,lemon,spearmint,and anise in syrup(the bees love a little anise oil in their syrup).i've also smeared wintergreen and cedar wood oil on my bottom boards.i'm gonna try thyme seriously this year for varroa,anyone have any tricks for application?


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
been useing natural oils for over 5 yrs now and last yr had not mite problems said the state inspector.
will continue useing them and wax moth not a problem . the bees seem to build much faster on wintergreen and honey combo to and by useing this method I can get more for my honey too with no pesticides in it=Don


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

When using thyme, be careful not to use as much of it as you do the other oils. It has a higher toxicity rate in bees than most of the other oils I have read about. It reportedly also makes the bees more irritable. The primary use of thyme I am aware of is for prevention of disease and symptoms caused by nosema. Is it also useful for varroa mites?


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

thymol,which as far as i can figure is a component of thyme oil,is the main ingredient in apilife-var,the new varroa tablets that are supposed to be as good as apistan,but natural.i've also been wondering about vic's vapor rub(don't laugh),it's "vapor action" is menthol,camphor, and eucalyptus.hmmm...


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Last year I used a combination of Spearmint oil and Menthol Eucalyptus flavor in my grease pattys. I don't know if the bees liked it or not but the patties were gone in 6 weeks each time and there was no taste of them in the honey. In all my testing on the 2 hives that I tried the patties in I only found 3 varora on the sticky board drops in 24 hours. None using the eather roll. This year I will also set aside 2 hives and use FGMO only on them as I try to regress them.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Thymol, as I understand it, is a fall treatment only as it takes 150 days to get it out of the hive. Otherwise you get honey that tastes like Listerine. Source: USDA speaker we had in.

Dickm


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

anybody use neem oil?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I read an article, either in a bee mag or on the net about a year ago that led me to think Neem is not really safe for the bees.


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Have never used the patties, is it safe to have the patties in the hive during a honey flow? I would think not, but any comments would be greatly apprieciated.

Thesurveyor


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i've read that neem oil has strong antibiotic properties,i've wondered if it can be used for foul brood?


----------

